# Rally... first time in ring



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I forced myself and also made my friend enter in Rally. We have no club or training building, so it is a challenge to get the dogs ready for competition. The weather has been so hot and hopes for summer training dashed.

I was so frustrated I decided we had to start somewhere. We had never run the dogs on a Rally course and quickly did a sign review on the internet. 

Our Novice B class had 14 dogs in it tonight. My Catahoula, Voodoo, had a perfect score and fastest time for first place! Soleil,my GSD, had a 99 score (thanks to my error lost a point) and she got a fourth place. My friend got a perfect score with her GSD, Moxie. We took three of the four placing ribbons between us! Okay, it was Rally but it was fun to finally take the plunge into something!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow!!! That is awesome - though I'm not surprise to hear it  Congrats to everyone and Voodoo, Soleil, and Moxie!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

that's great. Rally is a lot of fun. You can talk to the dog, and move around ok, and it is fast paced. If your dog heels well, you can pretty much do very well in it. 

Congratulations.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, that is amazing!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:toasting: great job!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome! Well done to all of you!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

That sounds like a blast, Dayna and I are hooking up with an old AKC trainer friend of mine and working on Rally starting tomorrow for about three sessions. I don't see Dayna and I doing as well as you and that crazy colored hound of yours! 

*Some pictures would be very nice!
*


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats !!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats-thats great!


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Thats fantastic!!!! My first show Sarge got a 3rd, 1st and runner up best of show. I might do more events also!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It can be a fun time. 

Today we went in again. Voodoo was having a great run and I blew past a sign. That is one quick way to NQ in Rally! Nice dog, pity about the handler!!

I had to try and redeem myself with Soleil. She did come out of the class with the only perfect score, so it was her turn to take the first today. All good fun.

My friend took second today with her Sheltie, so we can't complain about the weekend.

We like ribbons!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!

Sounds like you had fun!!!

Handler error is why I am scared to enter!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Don't' be afraid! It doesn't hurt anything but an ego! If the dog does pretty well, then I am happy. Myself, very difficult to train!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

All ribbons are awesome, but especially blue, red, yellow, and white ones.

Don't worry about the NQ. My first time ever in the ring, I took Arwen and Rushie. Arwen could have done that course off lead. She was first up, and Rushie was third and the judge told me I could not have the collar with tags on her, and it freaked me out a bit. I quickly subbed it for a choker knowing I would have to collect her collar, run her to the car, put her collar on, take the choker off, put the choker on Rush and get his collar off and back to the ring, all while the second dog was running. 

So my mind was mentally thinking all the that I and blew by a simple sign and NQd. 

So I NQd my first time in the ring. 

I took first place with Rushie. 

I have yet to get a score of 100. I know I have gotten a 98. But the 100 is a bit elusive to me.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Soleil









Voodoo

Just a couple taken outside the ring after the show Saturday, to hold everyone over until the professional ones are ready!

(and my two were mentioned, so:








Moxie








Jinx)


----------

